# from boot to gdm without seeing console.



## engine252 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if it is possible to boot the pc (freebsd) without ever seeing a console screen.
I'm trying to configure freebsd for as much user experience as possible, but I' m new to freebsd so i need help.

I have configured a splash screen witch works perfect.
But right before gdm starts i get a console screen with the login message for like 2 seconds.

Is it possible configure this behaviour away?


----------



## pbd (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope that it can be done changing [font="Fixedsys"]ttyv0[/font] off in [font="FIxedsys"]/etc/ttys[/font]:


```
ttyv0   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         cons25  off  secure
```

You can still access the other seven default virtual terminals thru ALT+CTRL+2, etc.


----------



## engine252 (Aug 22, 2009)

i tried your suggestion without success to login message was gone but i still see the lines with the modules that are loaded i don't think these are written to a specific tty

Is there something else i can try?


----------



## pbd (Aug 23, 2009)

I cannot try it now, but boot(8) talks about *[font="Fixedsys"]-m[/font]* option to suppress all input and output to console. Try to pass this option to loader on boot or set it in [font="Courier New"]/boot.config[/font]. Just put there:
	
	



```
-m
```


----------



## engine252 (Aug 23, 2009)

with both the tty disabled 
and executing next line 

echo "-m -q" > /boot.config

the console i blank but you can still see the splash screen switching to console and then to gdm.

I think we should not try to hide everything in the console but rather
prevent the splash from switching to console?

Is this possible?


----------

